
Show HN: Find your best times of day - qiaohua
https://dailyrhythm.app
======
dddddaviddddd
Website could use a description of how this works.

~~~
qiaohua
Thanks for the feedback. I will update it within 24 hours. Here's a
description in the meantime:

The app notifies you regularly (you pick the interval) and you self-report
your energy level and mood. It tracks it and gives you a dashboard with graphs
and predicted energy-level spikes.

I made this for myself and decided to use the opportunity to learn how to
publish an app on the Play store, so it's very much in the early stages. Any
and all feedback on how to make it more useful to others is appreciated!

~~~
qiaohua
Short description added to site.

